# Other Aquarium Forums > Fish Care, Nutrition and Water Management >  How do we know if a fish is blind?

## zeek_fon

Hi all, 

Can I check with all on the above issue.

The fish (Apisto) I currently have seemed blind but it's eyes look ok to me ie: it's not cloudy nor missing black eyeball etc. I place my hand into tank near him and he was not frighten by my hand. This makes me worried.

Hope to get some advice on this.

Thanks.

----------


## Interestor

does it eat while you feed ?




CHeers..

----------


## zeek_fon

Hi Interestor, 

It will pick on the river sand after I drop in the dried food.

----------


## Interestor

> Hi Interestor, 
> 
> It will pick on the river sand after I drop in the dried food.


 
i meant direct hit on the food or pick up blindly ?


CHeers..

----------


## zeek_fon

It didn't hit on the food directly though. Btw, how do blind fish eyes look like? Will it be without black eyeball?

----------


## Interestor

never seen one before !!

but seen those lost an eye before  :Opps: 


if can feed, can chase others fishes, and can run away if a net come close to it, thsn is ok.



CHeers..

----------


## feide

I was keeping albino glowlight tetra and initially thought they were blind as their eyes were pink. 
One day I was playing with a laser pointer, it shone onto one of the rocks in the tank, the albino glowlight tetra went after the spot. Only then I realised that they were not blind. Since the fish can only sense the pot by sight, not by any other means like smell, sound and vibration. 
You might like to give it a try.
Or you might like to place a mirror in your the tank and see if your apisto response to its own reflection.

----------


## zeek_fon

It used to flare when it comes near the mirror. It started to have cloudy eyes one day which I managed to cured it with Melafix after a week of treatment. After the treatment, it starte to become strange. No response to the mirror. Even the female goes near to him, he treats her as if she was transparent. Occassionally I saw him chasing the female out of his sight but it's becoming more and more rarer. That's why I'm asking and seek help to see if this male is blinded by the medicaton.

----------


## lyan

Put a clean chopstick slowly near the so call blind eye. If no run away reaction is blind. Normally a blind fish, the eye ball is smaller or whitish in color.

----------

